# [new Tutorial ] How to Copy FIles  between Android to Windows Phone 10 or vice-versa



## raghulive (Aug 14, 2015)

Android 4.4 Running in a emulator in windows phone 10512 build
so i made shortcuts to easily transfer data between Android File system to Windows Phone or vice versa
*android 4.4 running in windows phone had following restrictions 
Restrictions:*

1)Bluetooth is not working in android apps
2)WiFi ,cellular data works only net using ,no hotspot or internet sharing
3)downloading from browsers failed ,so no direct downloads 
4)if you copy files from WP to android, Sometimes reboot required in order to identified by apps
5)maximum android app in taskview will be limited to 7 or 8 ,it will increase depend upon app state and running
*5)if try installing Gpps and inter-op unlock sometimes it will leads to slow phone charging for 1% it takes 10 minutes and Apps become slow in performance*s

all images are in Attachment read it and follow images for better understand
*Remember that  :-*

***** in order to use shortcuts you need to deploy at-least one apk then only shortcuts will open (do remember after Reset) *****

***********This Doesn't Require any root and gapp installations,even with out these it work better***********

*But if you root you can deploy unlimited Apks ,you can download vcFan s Root tool download link and   Tutorialhere 
*







* If  you want to install multiple apks from a folder from command-line ,place adb.exe,wconnect.exe ...etc (tools link)+all your apks in C:\Apps ,
open Admin command prompt,in command prompt type "cd/"
it will come to C:\ then type "cd APPS" ,it will become C:\Apps then
 type "" wconnect.exe usb  "" ,
connectphone  through usb pair with code 
use following command*


```
for %f in (C:\APPS\*.apk) do adb install "%f"
```


*you can download all three shortcuts here : All shortcuts  Extract it open folder copy all three shortcuts to phone memory root *


*
***********     For copy anything from android to wp and vice versa ,place two(first two Attachments) shortcuts at phone root 
and             
place wp shortcut at Android Filesystem      for faster copying   **************

*These shortcuts doesn't open destination in ""copying path"" ,you need to click on just before folder(or available folder names ) or back button(depends on need of copying) on top bar of explorer to continue copying path .*

*All Android Folders resides in C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow  :- AOW-shortcut
All Andoid app Data/Downloads/File Sytem are at     C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0  :--Android-FileSystem-shortcut
All windows phone File system at C:\Data\Users\public* *:-- WP_System-Root-shortcut*



Both zip files contains a folder there you can find shortcuts, extract them in PC/Mobile using unzip software ,place them in file explorer start page
these shortcuts works from memory card too.these not work when you copy and moving through ,you need to click on before folder on top of explorer to continue


1)*How to copy Android App Downloaded  files(media files) to our wp file systems :- * 


Go to Android-file system 
Images saved in android apps will be saved to DCIM folder but downloaded files saving  depend upon app. for example 
I just copy my face book saved images to our picture (wp) folder, 

****Copying android to wp easier because in file explorer always had phone and sdcard icons on left adjacent bar ****

 just directly click on Phone/SDcard icons on left vertical bar in File Explorer for faster pasting files see images below





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






if you select copy from android folders just directly click on Phone/SDcard icons on left vertical bar in File Explorer for faster pasting files see images below

If you downloaded through other apps /download managers 
search using magnifier button in our file explorer

Like for images  *.jpg
For videos *.mp4 ..etc
You can Game files patches too,



*Copying Files From Windows Phone  to  Android :-*


 place files that you want copy files to phone Documents folder use  Start-copy_WPDocuments.zip to start copy 
Here little bit difficulty because you need to go to main OS(c ) folder and there you need start copying 
First Download this shortcut Download  extract-WP-system_Root.zip  and extract shortcut file to Phone memory root.

open the the shortcut  ,it will go to pictures folder It will goes to pictures folder then on top click on public  then normal file system will appear
For example  if you want to move photos from cameraroll






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Copy files then  click on pictures folder on top of explorer,  then  Again click on *Users*(important step)
Then click on* DefApps*
Then click *\APPDATA  like wise \Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0*
Here if you are saving images save to* DCIM* folder further we  use to share  in different apps
click tick mark to copy
Like this you can move files between Windows Phone  to  Android or vice versa
check below images for better understand
*
APP Details :-*

if you want to play videos in Android app ÄLLplayer working fine and sometimes require reboot to load media files in player ,if you download you-tube videos it search for subtitles so rename it to avoid  subtitles searching  Linksee  Allplayer in action on wp  in below images
Facebook 43 and messengers working super fast





*Download links :-*

ES File Explorer 4.01 beta : link
AllPlayer:- link

if you are using Droid4x deploy controller apk here and use as remote for pc gaming if you are connected on same network  : link 
 Facebook link 
 messanger link
office suite 8 pro + fonts working like charm,this is the only app that run in our android subsystem

office suite 8 pro  : link
office suite 8 fonts :  link
papyrus : link
saavn mod: link
Share this to all windows phone users  ,*Hit Thanks if I really helped*


----------



## jasonyu007 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks !! Ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｖｅｒｙ　ｕｓｅｆｕｌ　！！


----------



## flotron (Aug 19, 2015)

How to access windows files from android, for ex: open windows image folder from es explorer?
I would like to replace the folder DCIM with a shortcut that points to windows photo folder so i can use some android photo apps without moving files


----------



## raghulive (Aug 20, 2015)

jasonyu007 said:


> Thanks !! Ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｖｅｒｙ　ｕｓｅｆｕｌ　！！

Click to collapse





flotron said:


> How to access windows files from android, for ex: open windows image folder from es explorer?
> I would like to replace the folder DCIM with a shortcut that points to windows photo folder so i can use some android photo apps without moving files

Click to collapse



actually Total Aow is not a public folder so we can't access through any shortcuts.when you first open phone memory all are under public/ folder ,so all apps can access it.but we can open Aow folder because all android apps need to access through file explorer to save their app data.only solution is step by step copy-path by clicking just before folder on the top of file explorer while copying wp <==> android FS


----------

